# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Manipulatie,wees op uw hoede - Artikel

## Agnes574

Mooie principes: wees op uw hoede voor manipulatie!

Wij hebben allemaal een eigen moraal en wij kennen ook de regels van de gemeenschappelijke moraal. Maar wanneer wij ons niet goed in ons vel voelen met die grote principes, dan voelen we ons onpasselijk. Sommige mensen hebben er geen problemen mee om te profiteren van uw gevoel van onbehagen. Wees op uw hoede 

Manipulatoren bespelen uw gevoelens en geven de indruk in harmonie te leven met uw principes, zodat zij uiteindelijk alles van u gedaan krijgen. Zij manipuleren u in een bepaalde positie zodat u niet meer durft weigeren.
"Wat doe je dit weekend? Niets bijzonders? Oh, dan ga je me komen helpen verhuizen. Je zegt altijd dat het, in onze egoïstische wereld, belangrijk is elkaar te helpen. Nu moet jij ook eens gedienstig zijn" U voelt zich helemaal in de val gelokt. Die persoon heeft uiteraard het recht om beroep te doen op uw hulp, maar hij of zij zou u ook moeten respecteren. Die persoon heeft hulp nodig, dat is duidelijk, maar dat geeft hem of haar het recht niet om uw behoeften en verplichtingen te negeren. U moet misschien bepaalde dingen doen samen met uw kinderen, gaan winkelen of familie gaan bezoeken U hebt misschien zin om met rust gelaten te worden. Trouwens, die persoon is een collega die u niet echt op prijs stelt. Die collega heeft het recht niet om u zijn of haar behoeften op te leggen zonder u te laten beslissen of u al dan niet wil of kan helpen. De situatie geeft hem of haar evenmin het recht om u te laten geloven dat u uw eigen principes niet respecteert indien u weigert te helpen.


Een gevoel van onbehagen 

Wie op een dergelijke manier gemanipuleerd wordt, merkt dat meestal niet meteen. Hét signaal dat bij u een belletje moet doen rinkelen, is het gevoel van onbehagen. Terwijl de andere u vertelt dat u volgens uw principes gehandeld hebt, bent u niet gelukkig dat u toegegeven hebt. U beseft goed dat men u gemanipuleerd heeft. Aangezien het beter is te voorzien dan te genezen, moet u in de toekomst de voorstellen die beroep doen op uw principes toch maar niet meer te letterlijk nemen. En zeker niet wanneer het iemand anders is die op de eerste plaats voordeel haalt uit het voorstel!

Wat belangrijk is, is dat het lijkt alsof u de enige bent die de mooie principes moet respecteren. Het gaat niet om "wij moeten proberen de anderen te helpen", en nog minder om "ik moet proberen de anderen te helpen", maar alleen om "jij moet de anderen helpen". De manipulator past de moraal toe op de anderen, en op u in het bijzonder, maar nooit op zichzelf. "Jij moet aan de anderen denken" betekent in feite "jij moet vooral aan mij denken". "Jij moet besparen" (zodat ík kan kopen wat ik wil) of "Jij moet meer werken" (omdat het mij beter uitkomt).


Bang om gezichtsverlies te lijden 

U bent in de val gelokt: indien u weigert, wordt stilzwijgend gezegd dat u egoïst bent, niet gedienstig, verkwistend, lui Dat u dus niet in harmonie leeft met uw eigen waarden. En het is niet aangenaam om het gevoel te hebben dat men geen goed mens is. Het gevolg is dat u niet durft weigeren om toch maar te beantwoorden aan het beeld dat u van uzelf wil hebben. En toch blijft het vanbinnen knagen. Uiteindelijk slaagt een egoïstische manipulator, die alleen maar aan zichzelf denkt, erin u te doen geloven dat ú egoïst bent omdat u hem of haar niet gehoorzaamt! Daarom precies gaat het hier om manipulatie. Door dit tijdig in te zien, zult u erin slagen om u te verwijderen van het web dat de manipulator rond u aan het weven is. 


11/12/2007 
Dr. Catherine Solano
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## newgeneratie1968

Dit heb ik ook vele malen mee gemaakt tot in den diepste treuren toe... Door alle ervaringen ben ik ook achter gekomen dat men misbruik kan maken als je supergevoelig bent.... Tevens ben ik iemmand die op het woord geloofde echter ben ik nu flink op de koffie gekomen en zit eigenlijk in een zwart gat..... het is zelfs zo erg dat ik niets meer durf aan te nemen van wie dan ook. Vervolgens ben ik ook geschrokken over het feit dat bepaalde medische mensen hen beroepsgeheim schonden ten opzichten van hen klient naar andere toe.

Vervolgens ben ik ook ontdaan over het medisch systeem.... in Italy en in Belgie had ik een negatief cholesterol gehalte terwijl in nederland dit niet het geval is. rara is dit ook een vorm van manipulatie?

----------


## roeska12345

Tja mensen blijven mensen he. Levenskunst is de realiteit accepteren dat veel mensen als het erop aankomt niet zulke lieverdjes zijn als dat ze zich voordoen.

De realiteit accepteren zonder daar verbittert om te worden.

Met andere woorden niet ervan uitgaan dat iedereen je beste vriend is en gewoon zo onafhankelijk mogelijk leven. Dus niet als een mak schaap achter iedereen aanhollen;

Dus lekker je eigen gang gaan en alles wat niet goed voelt niet doen

roesk

----------


## Luuss0404

Mooi gesproken roeska!  :Smile: 
Helaas is het in theorie niet altijd zo makkelijk als in praktijk...

----------


## dotito

@Roeska,dat is idd waar,het geen dat niet goed aan voelt niet doen,of niet op ingaan.En mensen doen zich niet altijd voor zoals ze zijn(jammer he)

----------


## newgeneratie1968

ik ben eenpersoon die het goed meen echter als men teveel misbruik heeft gemaakt en me het woord heeft gegeven dan geloofde ik dit. Nu ben ik heel voorzichtig n hoop ooit de juiste tegen te komen die het wel serieus meent zonder vooropgezet doel. Zodat er echt respect en begrip kan ontstaan voor mens. dier en al dat leeft.

----------


## newgeneratie1968

Ik ben blij dat er toch nog mensen zijn die met hen hart willen voelen en niet op lichamelijk bezit uitzijn.... De wereld is voor iedereen en de liefde is voor iedereen die ook de echte liefde kan geven.... zonder dit uit te drukken in het geld. of andere materieele dingen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ newgeneratie,
Ik hoop ook voor je dat je de juiste persoon tegenkomt die serieus is en liefde toont met liefde ipv met geld of materiele zaken!
Liefde, respect, vertrouwen en begrip vind ik belangrijker dan welke hoeveelheid geld of materie (zoals kleding, sieraden, gadgets) dan ook!

----------


## roeska12345

Ik vind ook net als Luuss dat je nooit de moed moet opgeven of m.a.w. blijf altijd hopen want dat maakt je sterk.

Maar luister altijd naar je intuitie of je als je een onderbuikgevoel hebt bij bepaalde mensen. Want dat voel je niet voor niets.

Ik heb een zeer moeilijke periode gehad in mnleven die ik niet had gehad als ik naar mijn intuitie had geluisterd.

Het is wel zo dat door die moeilijke periode mijn voelsprieten heel sterk zijn geworden.

Toch had ik die periode liever niet gehad.


Het is idd niet altijd gemakkelijjk, maar als je zoveel mogelijk alleen maar probeert zo dicht mogelijk bij jezelf te blijven dan maak je deze manier van leven vanzelf eigen. 

Als je merkt dat mensen geen respect voor je hebben dan kun je er beter omheen lopen, want het geeft alleen maar zielepijn.

groet Roes

----------

